# Χωροταξικό του Τουρισμού: υπογραφές να αποσυρθεί



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο δελτίο:



> *Η πρώτη νίκη ενάντια στο Χωροταξικό του Τουρισμού *
> Μετά από τη μαζική αντίδραση 10 περιβαλλοντικών οργανώσεων* (Αρκτούρος, ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ, ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ Περιβάλλοντος και Πολιτισμού, Ελληνική Εταιρία Προστασίας της Φύσης, Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία, Καλλιστώ, Μεσόγειος SOS, Mom, Greenpeace, WWF), κοινωνικών φορέων (Ξενοδοχειακό Επιμελητήριο, ΠΑΣΕΓΕΣ, ΓΕΣΕΕ, ΓΕΣΕΒΕΕ, ΤΕΕ, ΣΕΠΟΧ, ΣΑΔΑΣ, ΓΕΩΤΕΕ)*, πολιτικών κομμάτων και χιλιάδων πολιτών, το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ αιφνίδια χθες ανέβαλε επ’αόριστον την προγραμματισμένη για σήμερα ψηφοφορία στο Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Χωροταξίας για το Χωροταξικό του Τουρισμού.
> 
> Ο αγώνας είναι δριμύς, τα συμφέροντα είναι τεράστια και οι πιέσεις προκειμένου να επιτραπεί μέσα από το Χωροταξικό η αλλεπάλληλη διάσπαρτη δόμηση τουριστικών χωριών σε όλη την Ελλάδα και ιδιαίτερα στα νησιά και στις ακτές με επιδότηση έως και 50% και πολλαπλάσια δόμηση από ότι επιτρεπόταν έως σήμερα θα συνεχιστούν και θα κλιμακωθούν.
> ...



Περισσότερα και για υπογραφές εδώ


----------

